# Rockets trades



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Who do you want to be traded for the team and for whom?!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

DA for anything.

i would have said the samething about wesley before last night.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah DA has been pretty worthless


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> DA for anything.


 :laugh: 
DA/RA for ......Parker?....not much chance....Michael James?....I dunno
its still too early to talk about this,I think.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> DA for anything.
> 
> i would have said the samething about wesley before last night.


And you'll probably say it about Anderson really soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Maybe we should start a "We want DA out of Houston!" petition thread as well, with MRC as the honorary member :laugh:

I know Wesley's been doing well lately but he's probably the only guy we have that's expendable and has some trade value right now. I'd trade him for a servicable SF to fill in for T-Mac while he gets some rest. On the Toronto board awhile ago I suggested a Wesley for Eric Williams/Loren Woods (filler) trade. I don't like EWills very much but I believe he would fit well with this team right now, bringing in some rebounding and toughness.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I would trade Juwan Howard + Derek Anderson + some cash or a second round draft pick for Emeka Okafor. He really could do some excellent work. Okafor is really a great PF.

And my second fav player after T-Mac


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I would trade Juwan Howard + Derek Anderson + some cash or a second round draft pick for Emeka Okafor. He really could do some excellent work. Okafor is really a great PF.
> 
> And my second fav player after T-Mac


:laugh: if we can pull that off, im all for it. it would take at least juwan, da, cash, and a first round to pry him away from the bobcats. even then, theyd be dumb do it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no to get okafor we would have to trade swift, alston da 1st rounder money and the organization has to be dumb lol okafor is gonna be a superstar one day


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I would give everyone except T-MAC and Yao for Okafor. He is gonna be a superstar one day.
How's about making a petition about it?!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Emeka is labeled as one of the building blocks of the future for the bobcats. The only way that changes is if Kobe, TMac, or Garnett were part of the deal. I don't even think they would trade him for Yao.

I would still love to see Artest in a rocket uniform. Somebody tell me how that can happen and we would be and instant threat to win the title. Just imagine a starting lineup of:

Sura - PG
TMac - SG
Artest - SF
Howard/Swift - PF
Yao - C

With the exception of our PF that would be tight.


----------



## dychen85 (Nov 14, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Emeka is labeled as one of the building blocks of the future for the bobcats. The only way that changes is if Kobe, TMac, or Garnett were part of the deal. I don't even think they would trade him for Yao.
> 
> I would still love to see Artest in a rocket uniform. Somebody tell me how that can happen and we would be and instant threat to win the title. Just imagine a starting lineup of:
> 
> ...


I think the rockets need a true point guard. The problem of Anderson is he cant pass shoot or even play defense. Saddly I dont think anyone would want him. Raefer Alston is just as bad cuz hes been playing around 30 mins per night and hes been getting 7 points 4 assists and 4 rebounds!!!! Also hes been shooting around 30% so i guess that doesnt help his cause.
I think Jon Barry should start at sg because he can ACTUALLY SHOOT AND PLAY DEFENSE!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What PG's could Houston really have a shot in landing? (Marbury/Watson) I just don't see the PG situation improving this year.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Getting Marbury in the package would be really good.... And he wants out of New York.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

how would the Rockets get Marbury


they cant really offer anybody to the Knicks


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

How does Marbury's "I'm the greatest pg in the game" attitude fit in with the rest of the Rox team? Wasn't that part of Stevie Franchise's problem? Bigger than the game?


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> I would trade Juwan Howard + Derek Anderson + some cash or a second round draft pick for Emeka Okafor. He really could do some excellent work. Okafor is really a great PF.
> 
> And my second fav player after T-Mac


Heck no! I would trade Stromile Swift/somebody/somebody for KG bigass put us in debt forever contract.
This dude plays with no HEART! :dead: I would trade him and Barry/ or Wesely for a good dependable intense PF. Doesn't even have to be KG. I'm sure lots of teams would want Stro


----------



## neptunecn (Nov 22, 2005)

yao is wonderful~,and hes also hard working!!welsey maybe a little too old to play an important role in NBA!


----------



## dychen85 (Nov 14, 2005)

I see the Rockets landing Earl Watson. I think Denver needs another big man cuz Nene is out for the season. trade watson for howard and hope denver will also take derek anderson for a 2nd round pick


----------



## dychen85 (Nov 14, 2005)

debarge said:


> Heck no! I would trade Stromile Swift/somebody/somebody for KG bigass put us in debt forever contract.
> This dude plays with no HEART! :dead: I would trade him and Barry/ or Wesely for a good dependable intense PF. Doesn't even have to be KG. I'm sure lots of teams would want Stro


LOL thos somebodys will prob include TMAc or Yao


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I would trade Yao for Garnett in a second. Deke can start at center. Only problem there is he can only play 25 min at the most. We would need to also pickup another center.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The only trade I would like to see is Anderson for Greg Buckner. Other than that we just need our backcourt to get healthy.


----------



## arcangle (Oct 14, 2005)

when your whole team players are playing like this, you cant get a decent trade anyway.

you really need someone can redo the whole system especially on the offense.

our whole back courts shoot under 40% from the field except Luther Head.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

I say the following trade

*Houston*
David Wesley
Juwan Howard
Ryan Bowen

for

*Bobcats*
Gerald Wallace
Second round draft pick

What do you think?!


----------

